
Show HN: Particle-based Cloth-Simulation (with pictures) - EllipticCurve
https://github.com/MauriceGit/Cloth_Simulation
======
EllipticCurve
Hey,

I wanted to share some cloth-simulation I implemented some months ago :)

It is pretty straight forward Euler-integration with some simple collision
handled for each particle within the cloth (consisting of connected, textured
particles).

I would love to get any kind of feedback.

Otherwise - happy new year and happy hacking :)

Best regards - Maurice

